What are the latest updates of One plus 7 pro? - thestoryusa
======
thestoryusa
During the recent months, many updations in mobile phones are noticed and that
is the same with One plus 7 mobile phone. Comprising of enormous features,
this model has upgraded itself to One plus 7 pro. Wondering what are the new
features are in this amazing mobile phone? No need to worry! Have a look at
our site to get to know the latest updates of One Plus 7 pro. You can check
more at [https://thestoryusa.com/oneplus-7-pro-5g-has-finally-
propell...](https://thestoryusa.com/oneplus-7-pro-5g-has-finally-propelled-in-
india/)

